# 2 brands of Blood worms



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

My LFS carries 2 brands of frozen blood worms. They both come in packages like small ice cube trays. One brand, San Francisco Bay, with 30 cubes and the other, Kyorin, with 32. Both brands list a total weight of 3.5 oz. If you look at the pictures you can see the difference in the 2 brands after I thawed out a cube of each. Even when making allowances for the difference in cube counts you can see that the San Francisco Bay brand (top picture) has about twice as much worm by volume per cube as the Kyorin (bottom picture). Also the San Francisco Bay brand worms are a lot smaller, but not real small, which makes them easier for the small fish to swallow.

This was not a real scientific study, two 3.5 oz packages for the San Francisco Bay brand and one 3.5 oz package for the Kyorin but I'm going to stay with the San Francisco Bay brand for now.

DLH


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the info!


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

For what it's worth, I buy the same type of frozen blood worms (don't recall the brand right now) and the size sometimes varies from one tray to the next. I did one time buy "mini-bloodworms" by accident and was surprised to see how small they were.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

PolymerTim said:


> For what it's worth, I buy the same type of frozen blood worms (don't recall the brand right now) and the size sometimes varies from one tray to the next. I did one time buy "mini-bloodworms" by accident and was surprised to see how small they were.


First of all the pictures may be reversed. The picture with the most worms is the San Francisco Bay brand.

I thought the same thing that different batches may vary and I might have spoken to soon. I've only bought one tray of the Kyorin brand and two of the San Francisco Bay brand. Not very scientific but the two San Francisco Bays were exactly the same. Just to see, I may buy another tray of Kyorin. I know my big angel would like that.

Thanks for mentioning the "mini-bloodworms". Nice to know they are available.

DLH


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

SFBB has no worth to me, NONE of my fish will eat anything with SFBB or Sallys on the label, they refuse the food plain and simple.
Kyorin is a good brand, if you can get hikari their cleaning process is bar none and patented.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

As far as the fish liking the worms, I see no difference between the 2 brands. They go crazy over both. I'll keep in mind that Hirari brand that you mentioned.

I've been thawing one cube of each in a bowl of water and pour a few worms into the tank at a time. To get the worms to my Cory's I pour some down a 1 inch plastic tube so the other fish can't get them.

DLH


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Oops! As soon as I got out the blood worms to give the fish their afternoon feeding I saw what I had done. Hirari and Kyorin are the same brand. Been doing that a lot lately. If anyone is curious, try doing a Google on Scleroderma. This last weekend was real bad.

DLH


----------

